# Little Lola Shots



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I have been posting a bit, and the forum members have helped so much in getting me through Lola's spay. But no pictures, until now. Here are a few that I love. Of course, I love them! Now I know why you all holler for pics all the time. It is great to see any of our fur babies. Always puts a smile on my face. The last shot is of Lola in her post surgery Onesie. Looks pretty goofy!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

What a cutie. I love the little white on top of her head in the third pic.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Very cute!!

Ryan


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She is a cutie! Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Her coat is beautiful...what's your secret for de-matting?

Thanks for the cute puppy pix!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Aww, she's cute. I like her coloring.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lola is such a cutie.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hehe, I love the first pic, looks like she's reading what's written on the pillow.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Too cute!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh what a happy little girl! She sure is a cutie!!!


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

I have a black and white Lola as well. Your dog is a sweetie pie.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lola is so cute! I like her coloring.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Lola is adorable! I also love the white on top of her head. Too cute.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Lola is adorable. I do have to say that onesie did make me chuckle. Hope she's doing well after her spay.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's so cute! Is that her very own patch of grass?


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

```
She's so cute! Is that her very own patch of grass?
```
Before Lola came home I thought I was so smart and bought a grass potty from a company in LA. I live in a concrete condo, so the grass potty is out the back door on the fire escape. Well, she just thinks it is her sunbathing area. She has never used it for a potty. I guess because I never took her to grass before she had all her shots. So now I have a very expensive beach towel for my little girl!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I haven't had too much trouble with mats---yet. I left her for a week with friends who didn't do much brushing or combing, so she matted up pretty badly. We worked them out over 2 days. I had to cut some of them out. The puppy cut helps, too. Lola hates to be combed and she chomps on the comb and brush, but we dutifully comb some every day. And go to the groomer every 5-6 weeks. I am not sure I like the way her facial hair has been cut. I am stealing pics from this group to show the groomer next time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome! She goes from shy to being a star for the camera


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Anne, I bought a Petapotty for Kubrick too! Is Lola pee pad trained? That's how you can train her to use the Petapotty, and that's what I'll be doing with Kubrick once it arrives.


----------



## woodlandmoon (Jan 15, 2008)

Precious!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lola is so cute! My Maddie has similar markings, complete with the shock of white hair on top. I'm glad Lola is doing well after her spay.


----------

